# Log Sets for Pellet Stove



## JBlank912 (Sep 28, 2008)

I was wondering if anyone has or uses the Log Sets for the pellet stove? I am having a Lopi Yankee installed Monday (weather permitting). The installer said the log set was a pain, makes it harder to maintain the stove. This sounds right to me, but I was just wondering if anyone has purchased them for there stove? Still uses them or stopped using it early on?


----------



## MainePellethead (Sep 28, 2008)

JRB said:
			
		

> I was wondering if anyone has or uses the Log Sets for the pellet stove? I am having a Lopi Yankee installed Monday (weather permitting). The installer said the log set was a pain, makes it harder to maintain the stove. This sounds right to me, but I was just wondering if anyone has purchased them for there stove? Still uses them or stopped using it early on?



I bought and am still using the log set I bought for my Quad. Like the looks of logs while burning.  The ones that say there a pain are probably the ones that resist mowing their lawns too   lol.  I dont think they take that much longer on a clean out etc....We like them....would buy them again.


----------



## buckscrape (Sep 28, 2008)

I purchased the log set for my new Quad, this is my first stove, as far as I can tell it's just for looks, doesn't do a whole lot for me, my wife likes it, so I guess since I have to live with her it was a good investment.


----------



## Bxpellet (Sep 28, 2008)

The only thing I do not like about my Log set, is when I open the door ash always falls off of it and onto the floor,

 wife likes it, but she doesn't clean the stove!


----------



## imacman (Sep 28, 2008)

JRB said:
			
		

> ....The installer said the log set was a pain, makes it harder to maintain the stove.



Not sure what he means, as the log sets for the Avalon & Lopi stoves simply lifts out....takes all of 5 seconds to do.  If you like the looks of the logs, and have the $$, go for it.


----------



## swimman (Sep 28, 2008)

JRB,
I just purchased the Yankee Bay insert which will be installed in January.  The dealer said the log does get in the way when the unit needs to be cleaner and should be taken out.  It's a simple matter of lifting the log out with the supporting legs as it's not screwed in.  Dealer said it's more of a pain because you have to handle a dirty log and then have some place to put it while you clean.  I opted to not get the log but at least have the option to buy if it's ever wanted. 

Marc


----------



## CygnusX1 (Sep 28, 2008)

BXpellet said:
			
		

> The only thing I do not like about my Log set, is when I open the door ash always falls off of it and onto the floor,
> 
> wife likes it, but she doesn't clean the stove!



I agree, that's only thing I don't like about my log set. It's a minor thing, I'm vacuming the stove anyway.

I'd get the log set, it makes the stove look nicer when burning.


----------



## ronlat (Sep 29, 2008)

I have a Breckwell P2000 FS.  I did buy the matching log set and brick panels for the back off fire wall.  I would agree that it does require more cleaning and have noticed more ash build-up at front of door, however with all the glass viewing area with my stove it just looks bad not to have the log set in it.  I did try for a couple of days without the log set and brick, my wife made me put it back in because of the looks with out it in.  We all know that when the wife speaks we husbands tend to listen if we want a happy home (and bedroom haha).


----------



## dsnedegar3 (Sep 29, 2008)

I thought I read somewhere that the log sets were very fragile and tended to break easily.


----------



## Yardbird (Sep 29, 2008)

BXpellet said:
			
		

> The only thing I do not like about my Log set, is when I open the door ash always falls off of it and onto the floor,
> 
> wife likes it, but she doesn't clean the stove!



Exact same situation here.  It creates a bigger mess when it's time to clean.


----------



## TboneMan (Sep 29, 2008)

I agree with the bigger mess issue.  I bought the log set with my Quad Classic.   It captures a lot of ash and actually makes the glass ash up quicker.  

I don't use mine while during seasonal operation.   I put them in during the summer to "dress up" the interior a bit.


----------



## Pelletluvr (Sep 29, 2008)

I put em in my Quadrafire 1200i, and after a while the simulated log wood finish buned off and now they look mostly gray. They aren't a big issue when cleaning however. It does make it nicer to look at though due to the inside of a 1200i looks kind of ugly IMO.


----------



## Czech (Sep 29, 2008)

The ones that came with my Quad didn't do well, although I burn 24/7 during the year. After two sets I gave up, they crumble and break easily after heated for a while. Maybe other makers have different ones, I can only speak for the ones that I got from Quad. Now I have a steel nature cut out in front of the pot to break up the flame appearence, I like that better.


----------



## firewarrior820 (Sep 29, 2008)

GotzTheHotz said:
			
		

> The ones that came with my Quad didn't do well, although I burn 24/7 during the year. After two sets I gave up, they crumble and break easily after heated for a while. Maybe other makers have different ones, I can only speak for the ones that I got from Quad. Now I have a steel nature cut out in front of the pot to break up the flame appearence, I like that better.



whats a steel nature cut out ? and do you have a photo of this.


----------



## imacman (Sep 29, 2008)

GotzTheHotz said:
			
		

> Now I have a steel nature cut out in front of the pot to break up the flame appearence, I like that better.



Do I read this right....you have a thin piece of metal laser cut into the shape of a nature scene that stands infront of the burn pot?

If so, that's a great idea.


----------



## MainePellethead (Sep 29, 2008)

Yeah....post that again Gotz...... I remember you posting a pic last winter....can you again?  Was neat looking.


----------



## Czech (Sep 30, 2008)

Give me a week or so, working on making quite a few of these, different styles. So there's interest? Hummmm....


----------



## imacman (Sep 30, 2008)

GotzTheHotz said:
			
		

> Give me a week or so, working on making quite a few of these, different styles. So there's interest? Hummmm....



Yes, sounds interesting.  What about sizes?  Every stove is a little different.......


----------



## in-control (Sep 30, 2008)

At Harman Stove dealer in my area will not sell them to people as the stain the glass.  I would be interested in where people purchase these steel cut outs?


----------



## Czech (Sep 30, 2008)

OK, I better get busy. Darn day job and family keep getting the way! More to follow in a bit, I'll keep you posted.


----------

